# NERSC-9 "Perlmutter": Neuer Supercomputer kombiniert Zen 3 und Ampere



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NERSC-9 "Perlmutter": Neuer Supercomputer kombiniert Zen 3 und Ampere*

						Im US-Bundesstaat Kalifornien soll bis Ende 2020 unter dem Namen "Perlmutter" (NERSC-9) ein neuer Supercomputer entstehen. NERSC-9 alias "Perlmutter" kombiniert Tausende Zen-3-Prozessoren von AMD (Milan) mit Tausenden Ampere-GPUs von Nvidia. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NERSC-9 "Perlmutter": Neuer Supercomputer kombiniert Zen 3 und Ampere*


----------



## mannefix (6. Mai 2020)

Mmmh,  meine Idee für meinen nächsten Rechner zu Weihnachtem 2020 ist Zen 4 mit Ampere.


----------

